

The Median One-Bedroom Rent in San Francisco Is Now $3,200 - jaxonrice
http://sfist.com/2014/10/08/median_one-bedroom_rent_in_sf_is_no.php

======
srcmap
AirBnB is one of the reason? rent it for 3k and put it up on AirBnB for $150
per day and make some money that way?

